# Lucca 5.3 reversing camera fault



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi guys n gals, 

This question is for the swift office:

On my 645, which you know, the reversing camera fails to switch-in more than it does. ie. with the blaupunkt unit ON, in SATNAV mode, and with the engine ON, when engaging reverse (reversing light illuminates) the screen remains on satnav and fails to show the camera-view.

Any clues?

Mark.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Mark,

I've sent you a PM with some simple checks to help dentify the cause. Please let me know how you get on.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you for your PM Ash. I will get onto it this weekend.


----------

